# VOTING NOW OPEN!



## fender66 (Mar 1, 2012)

Please vote for the ONE photo that you think describes the theme of "Getting Ready" the best. One vote per member. A thank you and good luck to ALL that have entered.

Here is a photo of possible prizes. Each number represents a monthly prize. (thanks to Jim for adding to the prizes) Each month, the remaining prizes will be available and chosen by random # to determine "that month's prize". This month, the random # chosen is #8. A bag of "Get Five" Dinero Shakeyhead worms in Sludge color.


----------



## devilmutt (Mar 1, 2012)




----------



## Loggerhead Mike (Mar 8, 2012)

She's ready


----------



## nomowork (Mar 8, 2012)

Trying to determine if another trip to Bass Pro Shop is needed! Son bought his own house about two years ago so his old bedroom became my parts room!


----------



## JFlanagan (Mar 8, 2012)

What if you have been ready....... Shaaazam!!


----------



## Bigkat650 (Mar 9, 2012)

I took this photo this afternoon (3-9-12) on my lunch hour at work.

Saw this guy near the boat ramp... I thought he was posing for me, but he was in 'Stealth Hunt Mode'... Before I knew it, he reached down and grabbed his lunch!






EDIT: Sorry, didn't realize it was 1 photo per person... I was simply trying to maximize my chances! :LOL2: :LOL2: [-X


----------



## wasilvers (Mar 11, 2012)

Boating season isn't open yet, visits to the only open water around remind me I'm not the only one missing the fun...


----------



## catman529 (Mar 12, 2012)

I took this pic on March 7. I'm always ready for fishing but this pic was taken at a lake new to me - finding new fishing holes is my way of getting ready for this coming fishing season.


----------



## Butthead (Mar 13, 2012)

January was hitting the fishing expo! 
February was repeatedly catching sales at the BPS Spring Fishing Classic!
March is...OH SH*T IT'S MARCH ALREADY!?! WOW, I bought a lot of crap this year. :shock:


----------



## Jay415 (Mar 15, 2012)

We're Ready!!!


----------



## aeviaanah (Mar 16, 2012)

I've been ready since the beginning of the year. Here I'm getting ready to throw the line out. This is at Fox Grove which is located on the Tuolumne river in California.


----------



## fool4fish1226 (Mar 19, 2012)

Hope I am not to late to enter but I don't know if I'll ever be ready with this "HONEY DO LIST"


----------



## BaitCaster (Mar 21, 2012)

Testing out new rod holder.


----------



## fender66 (Apr 3, 2012)

Guys/Gals,

Rich asked me to take his entry out since his photo wasn't linking to this page anymore. In the process of doing so, it reset all the votes. My sincere apologies. I did not realize that would happen.

Please, vote again.

Sorry for the inconvenience. I've learned something new today and won't make that mistake again.


----------



## Brine (Apr 3, 2012)

Great shots folks. Hard to choose just 1.


----------



## fender66 (Apr 18, 2012)

Man, I am so far behind right now. My apologies to my fellow TinBoaters.

Looks like we have a two way tie between Loggerhead Mike and catman529. Congratulations to you both.

I'll dig through my baits and find an unopened bag of "Get Five" Dinero Shakeyhead worms and add that to the prize pack. Each winner will receive the same prize (possibly a different color depending on what I have in my boat).

Winners, please PM me your address and I'll get the prize out to you. Congratulations on your winning photos. =D> =D> 

Thanks to all who entered, and if you haven't already.....don't forget to enter this month's contest.


----------



## Jay415 (Apr 18, 2012)

Congrats Loggerhead Mike and catman529! Great pics by all! =D>


----------



## Loggerhead Mike (Apr 18, 2012)

Thanks fellers, never expected to win with a cell phone picture and all the good compition


----------



## fool4fish1226 (Apr 18, 2012)

Way to go guys =D>


----------



## richg99 (Apr 18, 2012)

Hows about re-posting the winning pix on this thread. thanks rich


----------



## lovedr79 (Apr 27, 2012)

Getting the leaves out!


----------

